# SPITFIRE - Orchestral Swarm - PROMO ENDS Tomorrow (17th November)



## Spitfire Team (Oct 17, 2017)

​





​


----------



## sinkd (Oct 17, 2017)

EVO grid "L'eau"?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## mmjohan (Oct 17, 2017)

Albion VI maybe?


----------



## J-M (Oct 17, 2017)

I think it was described as a "game changer" in one of Christian's vlogs...I'm interested, for sure.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 17, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Coming soon! Stay tuned here for more fancy artwork, and some arty teasers 'Re: Water!!'...
> 
> This video features just 2 patches from the forthcoming library.
> 
> ...




Do you need the full Kontakt to use the teaser patches?


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 17, 2017)

la mer....debussy?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 17, 2017)

ok_tan said:


> la mer....debussy?


Yes right along those lines! Sounds like there's also a synth patch going on there.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 17, 2017)

Doesn't sound like anything one can't get from Omnisphere.


----------



## ptram (Oct 17, 2017)

I feel all wet, now!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 17, 2017)

Did a fast mock-up using the freebie.


----------



## John Busby (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice! ^^


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 17, 2017)

The teasers too short.
I want to listen to how the composition continues on.

But I guess thats why its called a "teaser" =P


----------



## Orchestrata (Oct 17, 2017)

^^ That's super tasty, Ryan!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 17, 2017)

Beautiful, Ryan


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2017)

HZ Percussion Pro


----------



## desert (Oct 17, 2017)

Repackaged water phone library coming soon!! 

Water Pro by Hanz Simmer


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 17, 2017)

Regardless of the 'other thing' this library does sound great. Are we looking at a big Albion style release or an Evo style? either would work for this sound I think 

-DJ


----------



## NoamL (Oct 17, 2017)

Great track Ryan!!



desert said:


> Repackaged water phone library coming soon!!
> 
> Water Pro by Hanz Simmer


 
A waterphone with boiling or simmering water would be a really cool LABS instrument. You could call it The Kettlon, for obvious reasons


----------



## axb312 (Oct 19, 2017)

Zzzz...Phobos lite? Or phobos professional? Mural 3? 

The amount of repackaging and rebranding and teasing here is mind boggling. For what is clearly not the best product out there...

Fanboys going to have a lot to say about this I'm sure...


----------



## Iskra (Oct 19, 2017)

I have not even the most bizarre and remote idea of what can it be. So I'll just wait until next week.



ok_tan said:


> la mer....debussy?


A Claude-Debussy-Composer-Toolkit would be cool though.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 19, 2017)

Iskra said:


> I have not even the most bizarre and remote idea of what can it be. So I'll just wait until next week.
> 
> 
> A Claude-Debussy-Composer-Toolkit would be cool though.


It's gonna be very Icelandic library


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 20, 2017)

​


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 20, 2017)

That's too long to wait. Could you please just let us know what it is now?


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 20, 2017)

Iskra said:


> I have not even the most bizarre and remote idea of what can it be. So I'll just wait until next week.
> 
> 
> A Claude-Debussy-Composer-Toolkit would be cool though.



How about a Miklós Rózsa Toolkit? I'd throw money into that in a second. Perfect for anyone who's into epic orchestral writing.


----------



## Coincidental (Oct 20, 2017)

Something cloud-hosted perhaps?


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 20, 2017)

Coincidental said:


> Something cloud-hosted perhaps?



This would be nice...I find myself not able to avoid mentioning perhaps the ability to resell libraries in the future (I'm not holding my breath).


----------



## mac (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm going to guess this will be more to do with the engine than the sample set. Something along the lines of the The Orchestras engine crossed with eDNA.


----------



## juliancisneros (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm currently in the middle of scoring a wildlife doc filmed exclusively in the Arctic... so... I'm hoping whatever this is can be put to immediate use. Based on that teaser patch released... I'm thinking so (something like Tundra?).


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 20, 2017)

juliancisneros said:


> I'm currently in the middle of scoring a wildlife doc filmed exclusively in the Arctic... so... I'm hoping whatever this is can be put to immediate use. Based on that teaser patch released... I'm thinking so (something like Tundra?).



You could use Tundra, Evo...or be original (while remaining true to the movie's feel) and, say, come up with an ensemble and/or synth patch on your own.


----------



## juliancisneros (Oct 20, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> You could use Tundra, Evo...or be original (while remaining true to the movie's feel) and, say, come up with an ensemble and/or synth patch on your own.



Definitely doing that as well, in fact, mostly doing that. These libraries are great though for adding that touch of "vibe", especially for big open scenes.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 20, 2017)

juliancisneros said:


> Definitely doing that as well, in fact, mostly doing that. These libraries are great though for adding that touch of "vibe", especially for big open scenes.



Then I applaud you, my friend.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 20, 2017)

Am I going to have to take a leak every time I pull this library up? Not a deal-breaker...just asking. Please include in the tech specs.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 20, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Am I going to have to take a leak every time I pull this library up? Not a deal-breaker...just asking. Please include in the tech specs.



It's the one thing that's been missing...time to start a new trend! "No compulsive leak-taking required".


----------



## thereus (Oct 20, 2017)

I hope enough people have heard about this library especially given its near delivery date. Can anybody suggest a fun way that Spitfire could raise the profile of it?


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 20, 2017)

thereus said:


> I hope enough people have heard about this library especially given its near delivery date. Can anybody suggest a fun way that Spitfire could raise the profile of it?



Perhaps with a coy email campaign that comes across as an accidental leak (rain, leak, umbrella, see what I did there, or wait, they already did that)?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 20, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> This would be nice...I find myself not able to avoid mentioning perhaps the ability to resell libraries in the future (I'm not holding my breath).


That would result in devs making considerably less money, so there would be fewer libraries for you to buy, and they would cost you a lot more money. Not sure that's what you really want?!


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 20, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> That would result in devs making considerably less money, so there would be fewer libraries for you to buy, and they would cost you a lot more money. Not sure that's what you really want?!



Actually you're right. Nope.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 20, 2017)

juliancisneros said:


> Definitely doing that as well, in fact, mostly doing that. These libraries are great though for adding that touch of "vibe", especially for big open scenes.


Julian, hope you're well man. I strongly recommend Olafur Arnolds Evolutions if you don't already have it. It's extremely great for that and it containing soloists, it has a more intimate sound which I think works very well for what you are going for. Just a thought as I own all the evos to but that one stands out from the pack a lot.

-Chris


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 21, 2017)

juliancisneros said:


> I'm currently in the middle of scoring a wildlife doc filmed exclusively in the Arctic... so... I'm hoping whatever this is can be put to immediate use. Based on that teaser patch released... I'm thinking so (something like Tundra?).



As I don't think Spitfire has a competing product, Soniccouture Geosonics might be good for this as well - lots of samples of glaciers calving etc which can be turned into all sorts of sound design pads etc. 

Or maybe the film-maker for the film your scoring has a lot of recorded sounds from the arctic that you could mangle in some synthesiser plugin that allows you to load your own samples (not mentioning any names as Spitfire may have something like this)


----------



## juliancisneros (Oct 21, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Julian, hope you're well man. I strongly recommend Olafur Arnolds Evolutions if you don't already have it. It's extremely great for that and it containing soloists, it has a more intimate sound which I think works very well for what you are going for. Just a thought as I own all the evos to but that one stands out from the pack a lot.
> 
> -Chris



Hey Chris... great to hear from you. I was actually just using OA Evo this morning and remembered I needed to respond to you here! haha. Yea, such a great instrument and the stripped down nature of it is perfect for framing intimate moments. I've even used just one single note to capture that perfect random flourish when needed.


----------



## juliancisneros (Oct 21, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Or maybe the film-maker for the film your scoring has a lot of recorded sounds from the arctic that you could mangle



Source material... great tip. I can't remember if Phobos allows me to drag and drop audio, I'll have to take another look at it.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 22, 2017)

juliancisneros said:


> Source material... great tip. I can't remember if Phobos allows me to drag and drop audio, I'll have to take another look at it.


It doesn't, but their eDna engine does, if you don't mind going under the hood in Kontakt.


----------



## tehreal (Oct 22, 2017)

Hmmm... I'm guessing this is an LCO expansion. If I'm right do I win something? T-shirt?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 23, 2017)

tehreal said:


> Hmmm... I'm guessing this is an LCO expansion. If I'm right do I win something? T-shirt?


The title says “New library” so it won’t be an expansion


----------



## oliverd (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm hoping its going to be another Olafur library...Olfaur Ensembles like was mentioned in one of Christians videos a while back. Although NOVO 01 is a close competitor in that space now. Hoping we see a few more of those "delicate" string libraries


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

You know, this might sound strange or not entirely appropriate, but I think I'm completely good with Spitfire until they release more dry libraries. I'm using the Albions (except IV) and Evos (except IV) less and less because of the difficulty of working them in with other libraries (they tend to have an often disagreeable smoothing effect when combined with drier libraries like EW). I mean, used in and of themselves on a project they're fine, but that's a rare thing for me. Only the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit is still getting used by my for final mockups (for obvious reasons). I also wasn't really that impressed with SSStrings, a great deal of regret is associated with that purchase.

But hey, that's just me. To be sure, it's just as I said above, if you plan on only using the less dry SF libraries in a project you're usually fine, and they sound very good. I just prefer more malleable libraries, like EW and some of the Hein.

I should mention, I don't know anything about the HZ percussion libraries.

Get rid of all that room sound, SF, and I'll be buying again.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 23, 2017)

oliverd said:


> I'm hoping its going to be another Olafur library...Olfaur Ensembles like was mentioned in one of Christians videos a while back. Although NOVO 01 is a close competitor in that space now. Hoping we see a few more of those "delicate" string libraries


Bingo.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 23, 2017)

About time. It's been at least a couple of weeks since they released something...


----------



## JPQ (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice freebie to test how heavy at least something form Spitfire is my computer which indeed limits much but income also limits much.


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 23, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> About time. It's been at least a couple of weeks since they released something...


yeah, i started to get bored too...


----------



## Ryan (Oct 23, 2017)

I may know what it is


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but is there a SF convolution plug in based on AIR studio? I would grab that up in a heartbeat, even use it on my dry libraries to help the wetter SF stuff blend in.

Just imagine the possibilities. I'd be all over something like that, as opposed to pretty much whatever else SF has up their sleeves for now.


----------



## VinRice (Oct 23, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but is there a SF convolution plug in based on AIR studio? I would grab that up in a heartbeat, even use it on my dry libraries to help the wetter SF stuff blend in.
> 
> Just imagine the possibilities. I'd be all over something like that, as opposed to pretty much whatever else SF has up their sleeves for now.



No, its verboten by Air as part of their T & C's.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

VinRice said:


> No, its verboten by Air as part of their T & C's.



Vin, I'm really sorry but could you provide me with a link, please? I'm a little confused.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

Do you mean it's forbidden by Air studio? Or this: http://www.openairlib.net/


----------



## VinRice (Oct 23, 2017)

No, AIR Studios don't allow impulse responses to be recorded or sold. Perfectly understandable.


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

VinRice said:


> No, AIR Studios don't allow impulse responses to be recorded or sold. Perfectly understandable.



Thanks! Too bad, it would do wonders when integrating super dry stuff like the Hein. Ideally an AIR IR would make a whole project sound like it's coming from the same room (I could be wrong).


----------



## VinRice (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah, sucks for us but you can see why they insist.


----------



## juliancisneros (Oct 23, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> It doesn't, but their eDna engine does, if you don't mind going under the hood in Kontakt.



Don't mind at all... I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## tehreal (Oct 23, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> The title says “New library” so it won’t be an expansion


Whoops. Good point. Nevertheless, I'm digging in and standing by my ill-informed guess. You know, because ego.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 23, 2017)

​


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 23, 2017)

Another Evo-style library?


----------



## juliancisneros (Oct 23, 2017)

Instant buy (need). Please tell me I can get this on my hard drive this Thursday... or sooner?!


----------



## moosethree (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds like an ambient orchestral library


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats to the people who put together your most recent teaser video for your upcoming library. It is lovely both visually and sonically.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 23, 2017)

As someone else mentioned previously, it could well be Albion VI. That sounded like a full orchestra and a follow on from the style of Tundra.


----------



## krops (Oct 23, 2017)

It kind of has the same vibe as the promos for Sonokinetic's first phrase based library, Minimal.


----------



## Iskra (Oct 23, 2017)

Yep, very minimalistic sounding in the best sense of the word, so for me, it's a winner for sure!! Love what I hear...
Let's see on thursday!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 23, 2017)

I’m thinking a full orchestra evo library! Not just strings


----------



## VinRice (Oct 23, 2017)

Albion VI "Splash!"


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 23, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Albion VI "Splash!"



Good Guess !


----------



## ism (Oct 23, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Albion VI "Splash!"



Surely "Splosh" - at least if Christian was allowed to name it. 

Utterly georgeous whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 23, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous demo. 

I can't tell if Andy Blaney (the syncopated pizz), or Daniel James (the arpeggios similar to his loegria demo), or Christian (the chord movement). Anyone know?

Well done, Spitfire!


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 23, 2017)

Ólafur Arnalds.
We already know something new is coming from him and the same type of sounds he captured in his Evo library and toolkit are all over this.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 23, 2017)

Listening to the latest teaser, I really like the strings, and woodwinds ostinati, they sound lively, dynamic, with lots of very nice textures, I'm guessing it is either Albion VI , or a new EVO based library, although I would love to see a new Albion VI that is focused on orchestral sounds that have lots motion, dynamics, and vivid sonic colors. Which I do hear in the last waterfall video.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like the free patch isn't available anymore - it says its deleted ....


----------



## jules (Oct 23, 2017)

Albion V is turning one, so probably albion VI. Albion VI evo ? The evo line is getting bigger but still don't have a feet in the albion range...


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 24, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, Albion V (gorgeous!) had also some evos in it. Seems there might also be a nice synth patch in there, probably derived from the orchestral material. This is sounding very exciting indeed!


----------



## LinusW (Oct 24, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> View attachment 10037


I assume 5 PM GMT?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 24, 2017)

The trailer sounds stellar. But to be honest, to me it all sounds very much in the vein of what SF has been doing a lot lately anyway.

Evolving thingies, yet more variations on super sul tasto, ultra flautando, whatever sappy soft sustain strings, eDNA-mangled pizz and pads, etc. I get that they're all about aggressive expansion lately and it's great that they're doing well. But just at the moment, I feel that the whole recent sonic shtick might be becoming a bit redundant by now.

Of course, I'm only judging by this one audio impression - we obviously don't know what the library really contains and does.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 24, 2017)

This is going to be the Olafur Arnalds Library Christians Vlog featured in the earliest videos. in EP5 He had a chat about mixing it and in EP2 he even sat with Olafur at Air Lyndhurst while they were picking up additional recordings for his orchestral library and Olafur mentioned he would like to not control from quiet to loud but from airy to tonal.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

I have all, my pyjama, my umbrella, my piano, my keyboard, cookies, of course tea.. and music! This moment is a great moment, I cannot wait! Hello Friends! :.-) I am cat and I smell it!  Long Life to Spitfire Audio! 1000000000000 lifes ? Yes!!!!


----------



## sinkd (Oct 24, 2017)

Albion VI "Cascade" would be my guess.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

Christian... Paul: You are genious!


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

I think that Albion comes this december and the choir on march. I think


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 24, 2017)

The video does sound beautiful. However, I'm wondering how it's going to be different to Tundra, Evo etc.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

My ear recognized an oboes cascade, I believe that its a Olafurs programming like EVOS but more advanced. For Albion I dream this Christmas with Typhon. Rock!


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 24, 2017)

its probably phobos 2 with samples BT found on a forgotten hd in his garage. hehe


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

ok_tan said:


> its probably phobos 2 with samples BT found on a forgotten hd in his garage. hehe


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 24, 2017)

spitfire just posted the HZ & Radiohead video talking about their collaboration for BP2, so maybe this is a HZ Orchestra Evo library?


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 24, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> spitfire just posted the HZ & Radiohead video talking about their collaboration for BP2, so maybe this is a HZ Orchestra Evo library?



Saw that, but I didn't understand Spitfire's involvement...?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 24, 2017)

LinusW said:


> I assume 5 PM GMT?


5 BST! See you there.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2017)

I have to pee now...


----------



## LinusW (Oct 24, 2017)

...and that HZ + Radiohead video is about "tidal orchestra", swelling like waves. Randomness in a single tone.
Frankly speaking, does not this sound like the teaser? Was this Spitfire product created in the same session?


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 24, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the last Facebook LIVE announcement from Spitfire was for Albion 5.

I'm guessing that it might be Albion 6 or the Olafur Arnalds library, although the recent clips had woodwind and brass.

Whatever it is? It's a big library with all the hype and teaser videos!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 24, 2017)

Deep Blue Planet 2. Water. HZ and Radiohead. Spitfire announce Water. Please be a library collaborating with HZ and Radiohead!


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Deep Blue Planet 2. Water. HZ and Radiohead. Spitfire announce Water. Please be a library collaborating with HZ and Radiohead!


That would be good
My fear is it will be the OA Toolkit gallery mics repackaged :( But then I've had a bad day.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

My mind speak me: Din dada do do!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 24, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> Saw that, but I didn't understand Spitfire's involvement...?



They posted the video with the following...


----------



## Musicam (Oct 24, 2017)

A great secret of the arsenal of Spitfire. Much surprise!


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 24, 2017)

In Germany we have the word Spitfirewartenschmerzen, which roughly translates to "The melancholy days between the teaser and the release of a new Spitfire library."


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 25, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Deep Blue Planet 2. Water. HZ and Radiohead. Spitfire announce Water. Please be a library collaborating with HZ and Radiohead!


HZ Kid Albion


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds like an Albion 5 evo.


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 25, 2017)

Jeez, been rehearsing what we're doing tomorrow.... head is spinning, heart is beating... taking a medicinal glass of Pinot Grigio to get me off to an early night.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 25, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> HZ Kid Albion



Love this. Please be right!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 26, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Love this. Please be right!


Définitively a phrase based library...


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 26, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Définitively a phrase based library...



How do you know that out of interest?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 26, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> How do you know that out of interest?


It sounds like arps--loops if you analyse the last teaser....can be wrong but......hope for...water is movement...always moving.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 26, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> It sounds like arps--loops if you analyse the last teaser....can be wrong but......hope for...water is movement...always moving.



I'm not so sure. CH wouldn't get so excited, cause controversy by e-mailing out to people with a fake "leaked" email etc over a collection of phrases no matter who made them and how great they sound. But, what do I know.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 26, 2017)

*Orchestral Swarm*


----------



## mouse (Oct 26, 2017)

Just saved myself $199 anyway. Sounds nice and all but don't need another Evo. I mean it pretty nice and all but its nothing ground breaking really. Novo does the same as well as the other swarm libraries. I could probably use it in some stuff here and there to spice up some tracks though. In fact it would sound lovely on a few projects I have coming up. There's definitely a nice elegance to the sound. Fuck how did my credit card get in my hand? Oh no, my details are saved in Chrome. Oh no its auto filled my details. Shit I clicked on buy. Well fuck...


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2017)

Where's the info?


----------



## n9n9n9 (Oct 26, 2017)

On their site! Orchestral Swarms is the product. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/orchestral-swarm/


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 26, 2017)

And i was just working on a cue last night and thought to myself, It would be great to have some EVOS that don't always have a static fundamental tone. just the added colors but without a sustained note... and in the high woodwinds. 

And here we are: across the orchestral sections, recorded in a dry space for $199? pretty effing good if you ask me.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2017)

*Orch. Swarm* should be a very useful library to have. I will be purchasing this for sure. 

Thanks Spitfire for another great and unique library.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 26, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> *Orch. Swarm* should be a very useful library to have. I will be purchasing this for sure.
> 
> Thanks Spitfire for another great and unique library.


ditto!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for joining our live stream! 





​


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 26, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> I’m thinking a full orchestra evo library! Not just strings


Called it! £159 is a great price for me, definitely on the purchase list!


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 26, 2017)

How do you join the live stream?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 26, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> How do you join the live stream?


its over


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 26, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> How do you join the live stream?



it's over


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it just me or is this a lot of content for £159 (intro price)? Seems to be some usable orchestra elements in there amongst the swarm sounds. I was looking for a lighter orchestra as a counter to Albion One and was considering Albion II or Tundra but this seems to offer a sound in between the two, plus the swarms too.


----------



## Ben E (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations on this release and extra kudos to the new, edited-style walkthrough.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Is it just me or is this a lot of content for £159 (intro price)? Seems to be some usable orchestra elements in there amongst the swarm sounds. I was looking for a lighter orchestra as a counter to Albion One and was considering Albion II or Tundra but this seems to offer a sound in between the two, plus the swarms too.



well, I wonder if they can afford to price this a little lower than normal because they were initially commissioned by Bleeding Fingers to create the sounds so they weren't investing the full amount themselves in production? Of course, there is a lot they did have to pay for but less than producing an orchestral library from scratch on their own?


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 26, 2017)

I was thinking of getting Tundra, Evo etc. But this has more Instruments (wood/brass etc).
£159 into price has kind of made my mind up.
The demos do sound lovely.


----------



## ism (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow, I Love this, and the image of the "tidal orchestral".

Although I do think "Albion VI: Splosh" would have been an even better name.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2017)

only wish it was in the Evo engine.


----------



## khollister (Oct 26, 2017)

So what is the fader box Paul is using in the walkthrough video? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

Do the Spitfire servers still drip-feed the downloads at an excruciatingly slow rate? (Asking for a friend ofc, no credit card in hand here guv'nor.)


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2017)

Kenton Control freak SE (discontinued). I believe @jononotbono just found one.



khollister said:


> So what is the fader box Paul is using in the walkthrough video? I don't recognize it.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Do the Spitfire servers still drip-feed the downloads at an excruciatingly slow rate? (Asking for a friend ofc, no credit card in hand here guv'nor.)


Last weekend I downloaded spitfire percussion, chamber Strings and the harp in a day or so.. Pretty fast


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm on a 100 meg connection, 50GB is around and hour and a half for me usually, but goes over a day from Spitfire.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 26, 2017)

And if there was any doubt that SF are evil marketing geniuses..

Develop a sound library specifically for a high profile TV event with Hans Zimmer.
Watch with glee as every other composer in the world is asked to create something "like Blue Planet."
Sell the composers the library required.
I jest of course. Library sounds tasty and I want it.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Do the Spitfire servers still drip-feed the downloads at an excruciatingly slow rate? (Asking for a friend ofc, no credit card in hand here guv'nor.)



I downloaded the whole thing in less than 30mins. 

Quite a contrast to my experience with BWW Revive and connect which 36hours later is still downloading and sitting at 50%


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds like a nice addition to Tundra, Uist, and the Mural Evos. Now accidentally send me an email so I can download it.


----------



## krops (Oct 26, 2017)

I am shocked that the introduction price expires before Black Friday. Shocked, I tell you.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, just to - you know - test the speeds...


----------



## VinRice (Oct 26, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> I downloaded the whole thing in less than 30mins.
> 
> Quite a contrast to my experience with BWW Revive and connect which 36hours later is still downloading and sitting at 50%



Same boat. Connect is crap of course but I wonder if the problem is that OT simply haven't bought enough bandwidth from Amazon? It feels like the stream is being limited.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

In previous threads about it Spitfire said that they were on a plan that allowed them as much bandwidth as they needed and the consensus was that it was ISPs throttling Amazon's web service. It did only seem like Spitfire's downloads that were affected by it though. But I'm pleased to say that there's no problem with OS download speeds so far.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 26, 2017)

Pluses: It does sound totally lovely in the demos and walkthrough. And it's affordable.

Minuses: it's a phrase library of non-phrases, it's not cheap, it maybe explains why the orchestral stuff in Bloom sounds a bit random (still not enjoying that piece).

My verdict: right now I'd take an orchestral shawarma instead


----------



## Quasar (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow, I just got around to checking this out today... Insane. Fantastically interesting library. I'm not up to cultural speed about whatever blockbuster film or collaboration inspired it, nor do I care. But the sounds are superb, obviously potentially useful in a vast array of musical contexts, as ornamental embellishment with more traditional, straight-ahead orchestra libraries, or as organic alternatives to synth pads/atmospheres for contemporary electronic/hybrid styles of music.

And relative to what these sorts of things tend to cost generally, what Spitfire usually charges specifically, and considering all that it contains, the price seems much more than reasonable. Since we have until November 16th to purchase at the intro price, I am definitely getting this. Once again, SA has managed to blow my fuzzy little mind.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds great. But now, seriously, if you create an orchestral mockup using this how do you notate this later for live orchestra? How would you go about that? Would be nice if some examples for that were included in the manual.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 26, 2017)

Wunderhorn said:


> how do you notate this later for live orchestra?



My guess is that you won't. You'll use this on top of the live orchestra or basic midi orchestration for the garnishing.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Oct 26, 2017)

My download was very speedy, about 45 minutes. I don't think that my connection goes faster than that.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

n9n9n9 said:


> My download was very speedy, about 45 minutes. I don't think that my connection goes faster than that.



Same here, around 45 mins on my 100MB connection.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 26, 2017)

n9n9n9 said:


> My download was very speedy, about 45 minutes. I don't think that my connection goes faster than that.





Mornats said:


> Same here, around 45 mins on my 100MB connection.



Mine hasn't moved in an hour and a half


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Do the Spitfire servers still drip-feed the downloads at an excruciatingly slow rate? (Asking for a friend ofc, no credit card in hand here guv'nor.)



Pretty sure I recall it being mentioned that Spitfire have been using Amazon CDN, content delivery networks, to deliver their libraries. They have access to silly amounts of bandwidth and speed if this is the case.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

This is from the OS manual:

"Q: I HAVE FAST INTERNET, WHY IS MY DOWNLOAD SLOW? We have no direct influence on your actual download speeds, our libraries are hosted on Amazon S3 servers which are normally very quick but it may well be that at certain times of the day when traffic is particularly busy, your ISP may throttle your connection speeds.
We would advise you to leave your download running overnight as speeds should ramp up at less busy times. Our Library Manager downloader aims to use as much of the available bandwidth as possible to give you the quickest possible speeds, and may take several minutes to reach its peak."


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

jadedsean said:


> Mine hasn't moved in an hour and a half



Are you using the latest Spitfire Download Manager? I grabbed the latest version and despite a few dips it seems to be a big improvement over the old one in terms of speed.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> This is from the OS manual:
> 
> "Q: I HAVE FAST INTERNET, WHY IS MY DOWNLOAD SLOW? We have no direct influence on your actual download speeds, our libraries are hosted on Amazon S3 servers which are normally very quick but it may well be that at certain times of the day when traffic is particularly busy, your ISP may throttle your connection speeds.
> We would advise you to leave your download running overnight as speeds should ramp up at less busy times. Our Library Manager downloader aims to use as much of the available bandwidth as possible to give you the quickest possible speeds, and may take several minutes to reach its peak."



Cheers that makes sense now, ah sure no rush i can wait, for about hour and then i'm going to loose the plot


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Are you using the latest Spitfire Download Manager? I grabbed the latest version and despite a few dips it seems to be a big improvement over the old one in terms of speed.


Yeah just downloaded the new version two hours ago, i'm hoping its just heavy traffic though.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

It's taking a while to merge and unzip the library but I downloaded it onto a 7200rpm spinner before moving it to my SSD (space issues). I have a half-written track that would benefit from it quite nicely though so I'm hoping to kit the ground running on giving it a whirl. Really looking forward to this one :D


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds great, but I'm massively relieved to know for sure I won't be needing this.

Hope everyone has a lot of fun and gains massive inspiration from it, though!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2017)

Really great sounding library! From a marketing perspective, might be better to not do the usual walk-through, favoring maybe a series of contextual videos. These are sounds that breath & make sense in a musical setting. The walk-through made me think I don't need this, the contextual one made me think I really do!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 26, 2017)

great concept! And judging from the walkthrough a fantastic room Sound and instrumental Timbre. It's great that @Spitfire Team is going for a dryer Sound in many recent libraries - especially LCO, EVOs and that swarm. It's so much easier to integrate that into Songs that just Need a bit of an orchestral touch


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Really great sounding library! From a marketing perspective, might be better to not do the usual walk-through, favoring maybe a series of contextual videos. These are sounds that breath & make sense in a musical setting. The walk-through made me think I don't need this, the contextual one made me think I really do!



I'm just putting into a track now and completely agree. It sounds so much better in a mix than when soloed. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 26, 2017)

I think that it sounds great and give us another palette of inspiring articulations!
Wasn't thrilled with the one patch freebee, but I am excited by what I hear!


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks like Spitfire isn't going to run out of new ideas anytime soon.
I like what I'm hearing from the demos.


----------



## higgs (Oct 26, 2017)

So much for will power... I lasted all of 5 hours. 

What's shitty is that Comcast (here in the USA) has decided to impose bandwidth limits on its "unlimited" service, and two oddly interrupted downloads of HZ Perc Pro (and binge watching whatever) maxed out the month's data usage quota.

Now I will cry myself to sleep while watching some shit on TV that was probably composed using this or some other SF library. 

Nice going, lads...
<3


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 26, 2017)

There are some really beautiful textures in there. Really love Oliver's composition.

This is the second orchestral library from Spitfire recorded in a venue that isn't AIR Lyndhurst (LCO being the other one). I'm just wondering how easily Orchestral Swarm (and LCO) can be blended with Spitfire's other Orchestral Libraries?

Edit: Correcting myself - Herman Miller Composer Toolkit, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, Sacconi Quartet and maybe others are also recorded in other spaces, so I extend my question to mixing those with the AIR Lyndhurst libraries.

On another note, British Grove has a really beautiful sound, more definition than AIR - would love to see a whole orchestra recorded there.


----------



## brett (Oct 26, 2017)

Interested in some feedback from those that have played with this, who already own Tundra and the Evos.

I already have and love all the Evos as well as Tundra, but after watching the walkthrough I guess I don't see Orch Swarm as particularly differentiating itself with these other products. 

Is Orch Swarm just another fresh set of Evo-Tundra's (which in itself is not a bad thing mind you) or is it bringing something unique to the table?

(sitting on the fence with rather full hard drives as it is...)


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 26, 2017)

For me, I think the difference with the Evos is that a) they're not evolving textures, they're not single notes that then become something else, they're each de facto textures in their own right. and b) I think they're probably more similar to Tundra but even then I think most of the sounds are a bit less subtle and fragile than Tundra. I also feel like Tundra is more like static articulations (generally) where as this is definitely intended to be very swarmy and pointillistic. Also different to Tundra because it's recorded dry where Tundra was at AIR Lyndhurst with it's ceiling RAISED. 

IMO, it's definitely a niche product that isn't gonna be on every thing I use but when you want something like this, it's awesome and not redundant for me.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 26, 2017)

I was saving for *Tundra *this Black Friday but now *Swarm* looks really interesting too. I dig the aquatic theme to the sounds. Very interested in thoughts from anyone who now owns both?? I'm all set with string textures / aleatorics, I would really be buying either library for the woodwind & brass patches. Thoughts?

PS not to toot Spitfire's horn but if you all enjoy these orchestral swarms, the Harp and Mandolin Swarms are also great products. I heard them in action when I was doing addl scoring with someone and they instantly jumped onto my radar list


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2017)

Liking this aspect of discussion. Very recent addition of Tundra, and no EVO(s) .. _but_ was headed there. 
If this might be called a 'hybrid', of sorts, then maybe a great transition step?


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds great. Keep it up lads.

-DJ


----------



## Lex (Oct 26, 2017)

So freakin' cool! Great job guys!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Kenton Control freak SE (discontinued). I believe @jononotbono just found one.



I have indeed and just learning how to use it now! This Swarm Library is sounding great!


----------



## devonuk (Oct 27, 2017)

Grabbed this last night. A whole wealth of new inspiration! Already pitched a new album to my publishers and they said yes  Really great library. Well done Spitfire!


----------



## VinRice (Oct 27, 2017)

Very interesting library. Unique sounds. I've got a 'waves crashing against the shore' type thing to do so this (and NOVO 01) really should be useful in some way I haven't quite worked out yet.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 27, 2017)

No eDNA?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 27, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> No eDNA?


no


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 27, 2017)

So what you see on the front panel is all there is in terms of sculpting things then?


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 28, 2017)

Vastman said:


> no


Surely this would have been rip for eDNA... but then again Mandolin Swarm has no eDNA... come to think of it... it really miss eDNA in the mandolin swarm. e.g. Steel Drums has eDNA and it is the best bit... of course the Albions also... yeah, the swarms could really use eDNA for extra value there IMHO... it would tip me over the purchase cliff I think


----------



## fiestared (Oct 28, 2017)

Please could you tell me what eDNA is ? Thanks


----------



## fiestared (Oct 28, 2017)

A good walkthrough, almost no speech, only the presets !


----------



## tav.one (Oct 28, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Herman Miller Composer Toolkit



Is that a collection of chair squeaks?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 28, 2017)

itstav said:


> Is that a collection of chair squeaks?


Haha. Oops. In my defense I bought an Aeron earlier this year which involved some Google searching, and thereafter I've been plagued by adds for the chair I'd already bought, so the name Herman Miller has probably worked its way deep into my subconscious. Fortunately Google has now moved on to harassing me with pictures of vintage Fender Stratocasters.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 28, 2017)

Sadly, I just purchased it and it is pending. I have never had an issue with another developer holding my purchase like this :/

Very disappointing since it is quite a download and I might not even get to use it till next weekend.
First proper purchase from Spitfire Audio and sadly not a good experience 


UPDATE: Think it may have been due to it being my first purchase from them, for a good amount, or perhaps being a recent card change.

But I am happy to report that I have downloaded the library and have been mesmerised by it so far 

Think this could be the beginning of a long-lasting friendship with Spitfire and my wallet


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 28, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Herman Miller Composer Toolkit



For a moment I was wondering who that was, but I got it now; he composed a little known tune called, "Psycho's In The Mood".


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 28, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Please could you tell me what eDNA is ? Thanks


It's the Spitfire synth for mangled sounds that's in e.g. the Albions. I love it.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 28, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> It's the Spitfire synth for mangled sounds that's in e.g. the Albions. I love it.



Not wanting to go off topic too much but I struggle to do much past the presets in Albion One's eDNA. Any good tips?

I may post my track that I added Orchestral Swarms to later on. I just need to polish it up a bit first.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 28, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Not wanting to go off topic too much but I struggle to do much past the presets in Albion One's eDNA. Any good tips?
> 
> I may post my track that I added Orchestral Swarms to later on. I just need to polish it up a bit first.


OT: Assign controllers to the filters and the big fader thing, assign the same controller to multiple things, faff with the sequencer, open up the effects and try turning some stuff off...


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 28, 2017)

if ever you wondered what it was like at Spitfire HQ when we launch something, here's Orch Swarm release BTS from my vlog:


----------



## mouse (Oct 28, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> if ever you wondered what it was like at Spitfire HQ when we launch something, here's Orch Swarm release BTS from my vlog:




Hey I'm famous! Haha


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 28, 2017)

We laughed a lot! The whole team!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 28, 2017)

When you said you used to do pornographic music it didn't even register that you were kidding at first...


----------



## VinRice (Oct 28, 2017)

Man, I love your videos CH.


----------



## VinRice (Oct 28, 2017)

Mornats said:


> When you said you used to do pornographic music it didn't even register that you were kidding at first...



He wasn't kidding... (although I think any sploodging was done off-screen, tastefully)


----------



## manuhz (Oct 28, 2017)

Interesting and perplexing days... SF developing more and more dry libraries while VSL is trying to develope the wet ones


----------



## ironbut (Oct 28, 2017)

Saturday morning with a CH video!
Loved it all.
Keep em coming!


----------



## LinusW (Oct 28, 2017)

christianhenson said:


>



9:35 "This has to be the best V.I. Control comment of the year"

*Mine has to be the second best!*
But honestly, I'm scoring a theatre taking place at sea. These swarms are just what I needed. You really nailed it, both in terms of sound and price.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2017)

Sounds like a great library. I haven't checked VI-forum since Oct.17 (because I got a new baby, girl), and thanks guys for a the likes on that fast mock-up I did with the freebie.

Best
Ryan


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 29, 2017)

Congrats on the baby Ryan!!!

Love from whole Spitfire team!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 29, 2017)

Ryan said:


> Sounds like a great library. I haven't checked VI-forum since Oct.17 (because I got a new baby), and thanks guys for a the likes on that fast mock-up I did with the freebie.
> 
> Best
> Ryn



Congratulations, Ryan!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 29, 2017)

@Spitfire:

One more time, beautiful library by your great company!

I am currently expanding in the solo instrument section, but will def revisit Orchestral Swarm, while quietly hope for the Spitfire Choir Library


----------



## mac (Oct 29, 2017)

@Ryan I’d be interested in hearing the differences between new baby and orchestral swarm if you get time to do a side by side demo. 

Congrats


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 29, 2017)

mac said:


> @Ryan I’d be interested in hearing the differences between new baby and orchestral swarm if you get time to do a side by side demo.
> 
> Congrats



lol .. hmm.. baby choir library?


----------



## mac (Oct 29, 2017)

@Ryan actually scrap that idea. Looks like you need Female v1.5 installed to run new baby. Tried that a while back and it caused my daw to run like crap.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Congrats on the baby Ryan!!!
> 
> Love from whole Spitfire team!


Thanks Christian and the rest of the Spitfire team!


----------



## higgs (Oct 29, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> only wish it was in the Evo engine.


I *love* the Evo engine. It is so much fun to work with. Don't get me wrong here because it's a serious tool, but when I play any of the Evo instruments I feel like I'm actually playing - like on a playground with swings and monkey bars. That interface would be so great with this library. So great.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 29, 2017)

itstav said:


> My guess is that you won't. You'll use this on top of the live orchestra or basic midi orchestration for the garnishing.



It is recorded all or mostly with an orchestra hence there must be a way to notate this in a score. Of course I can add things for "garnishing", but I am more interested in writing pieces that can also appear in concert (without electronics). Therefore my question is still: How do I notate this on the "paper edition"?


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 29, 2017)

Wunderhorn said:


> It is recorded all or mostly with an orchestra hence there must be a way to notate this in a score. Of course I can add things for "garnishing", but I am more interested in writing pieces that can also appear in concert (without electronics). Therefore my question is still: How do I notate this on the "paper edition"?


For starters check out scores by Ligeti.
Give me ping when that’s out of the way and I’ll set you up with more stuff.

@Spitfire Team
Great stuff, congrats!!!

/Anders


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 30, 2017)

I have been using OSwarm today.

The good news: great sound, different, different from Tundra, complements Tundra no doubt, I think it's really useful atmospheric cinematic cues and great for intros and atmospheres in hybrid stuff.

The not so good: the GUI is missing articulation labels - so navigating is tough, the "variation" control and variations are only available on some patches, it would have benefitted from eDNA for more depth and more fun, there's not as much content as I expected (even though it's over 25gb), so overall it feels a bit overpriced (especially as it's not an Air recording - not that it sounds inferior).

Luxury purchase: yes. Regrets: not yet. Recommend: not for everyone.


----------



## rvb (Oct 30, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I have been using OSwarm today.
> 
> The good news: great sound, different, different from Tundra, complements Tundra no doubt, I think it's really useful atmospheric cinematic cues and great for intros and atmospheres in hybrid stuff.
> 
> ...


I don't have tundra and really want it, but considering getting this instead for now. How are the brass samples for your taste? also for non atmospheric work usable? Thanks


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 30, 2017)

rvb said:


> I don't have tundra and really want it, but considering getting this instead for now. How are the brass samples for your taste? also for non atmospheric work usable? Thanks


The brass cresc/dim I couldn't really get my tiny head around... the other brass patches are definitely different. For me the brass is least approachable. The WW and strings are much more friendly to my ears and fingers. But I'm a bit confused with brass generally so... and pinch of salt and all that. 
(No to knock the uniqueness of OSwarm but Tundra is a different class. It's really magical IMHO.)


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 30, 2017)

WallofSound said:


> For starters check out scores by Ligeti.
> Give me ping when that’s out of the way and I’ll set you up with more stuff.



Yes, in general it is certainly interesting to study these scores. In this case I meant more the specific application of notation regarding the articulations in Spitfire Orchestral Swarm.


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 30, 2017)

It's all in there.
"Play this note, feel free to change the rhythm as you please. Go btw this and that playing style and then back. Play for XX seconds or until conductor makes this sign. Then go to..."

Don't think there is a "normal notation" for these samples, rather a set of rules/guidelines to follow.
Anyway, that's how I'd do it.

If you want to do this live or with a different orchestra just give the players a note and instructions on how to treat it and for how long, make sure to put a box around your note and instructions.
It will never sound like this library but that's the point with Aleatoric music.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 31, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I have been using OSwarm today.
> 
> The good news: great sound, different, different from Tundra, complements Tundra no doubt, I think it's really useful atmospheric cinematic cues and great for intros and atmospheres in hybrid stuff.
> 
> ...



This sums up how I feel, though I feel this is the one and only Spitfire purchase I actually do regret. I don't regret it because it sounds bad, because it doesn't, it sounds great, but I do because it doesn't add much at all in comparison to all my other SF purchases. I would have spent the money on finally updating my Phalanxes and Horns to Symphonic Brass or on something else that would have gotten a bit more content, like an EVO.


----------



## esencia (Oct 31, 2017)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> This sums up how I feel, though I feel this is the one and only Spitfire purchase I actually do regret. I don't regret it because it sounds bad, because it doesn't, it sounds great, but I do because it doesn't add much at all in comparison to all my other SF purchases. I would have spent the money on finally updating my Phalanxes and Horns to Symphonic Brass or on something else that would have gotten a bit more content, like an EVO.


+1


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 31, 2017)

We should run a competition on who can come up with single notation icons for O Swarm good luck with Clari Whisper Swarm!

With my composer hat on I would get an orchestrator to listen to the sound and orchestrate according to the band you're using. If you're not using an orchestrator I would let the conductor listen and if you're not using a conductor I would play it to the leader. The reason we don't give out scores is because these sounds can often start with a breve and nothing else save 100 little suggestions and comments between the control room, the podium and curious unheard whispers amongst the players. I have once instructed a band to play more 'grumpy' they knew what I meant cos they know me.


----------



## ism (Oct 31, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> We should run a competition on who can come up with single notation icons for O Swarm good luck with Clari Whisper Swarm!



This is a great idea. I would love to have little pictures instead of the dots. Sure, they would be artists impressions rather any kind of notation useable in scores, but I've spent quite a lot of the last 24 hours just listening (in awe and wonder) to the sounds coming out of the library and trying to absorb some sense of spectrum of the pallet. Picture might help!


The Clarinet whisper swarm, for instance, sounds like a kind of a shimmering dark, muted, blue, with occasional bursts of yellow. Some of the deeper tones of blue and more subtle applications of yellow in the library, to be sure, but unmistakably those are bursts of yellow.


Which is, or course, is precisely why I had buy the library in the first place - as much as I love he Tundra and the Olafur evo for their deep and subtle hues of blue and greens, what was I could feel was missing (though quite articulate before I saw that OS trailer) was the yellows.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2017)

ism said:


> This is a great idea. I would love to have little pictures instead of the dots. Sure, they would be artists impressions rather any kind of notation useable in scores, but I've spent quite a lot of the last 24 hours just listening (in awe and wonder) to the sounds coming out of the library and trying to absorb some sense of spectrum of the pallet. Picture might help!
> 
> 
> The Clarinet whisper swarm, for instance, sounds like a kind of a shimmering dark, muted, blue, with occasional bursts of yellow. Some of the deeper tones of blue and more subtle applications of yellow in the library, to be sure, but unmistakably those are bursts of yellow.
> ...



Enjoy this, as subtle refinement to your earlier fine post ! This places Orch Swarm in a more positive context, as you seem to have set expectations and reality very nicely. If purchased now, expectations would not be so broad, and the subtle _yellow_ would indeed enhance what Tundra already brings.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 31, 2017)

rvb said:


> I don't have tundra and really want it, but considering getting this instead for now. How are the brass samples for your taste? also for non atmospheric work usable? Thanks


The Tenuto Swarm Horns as well as the Tenuto Bones & Tubas are certainly usable for soft dynamic, non-atmospheric playing. (The patch called Brass, not so much.) Then of course you get the shorts, which are pretty much straight-ahead shorts. And all of these sounds are absolutely first-rate.

But as standard brass patches they would be extremely limited, and I wouldn't buy this library for that purpose. What Swarms excels in is in its palate of atmospheric colors. Spitfire's description to the effect of offering more interesting alternatives for long sustained notes/pads/textures is right on target.

I bought this and really like it, so no regrets here. But it wouldn't work for me as a first or sole orchestral library, and I don't think it's intended to be that. It just is what it is, an outstanding niche library that should work really well if you have an interest in utilizing the kinds of "aquatic" textures it generates. I think Paul T's walkthough and Oliver's demo piece offer a really clear, transparent window into what this library does. From there, it simply becomes the subjective question as to whether it's for you.


----------



## VinRice (Oct 31, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> We should run a competition on who can come up with single notation icons for O Swarm good luck with Clari Whisper Swarm!



Just a number would have helped CH. It's a multi-stage process to find that articulation you remember that you liked, as opposed just remembering 'Horns No. 4'


----------



## ism (Oct 31, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Just a number would have helped CH. It's a multi-stage process to find that articulation you remember that you liked, as opposed just remembering 'Horns No. 4'



Can't believe I didn't think of that. Would prefer - on a conceptual level - for spitfire to commission a different artist to do a 30x30pixel abstract water colour for each articulation. But, upon reflection, on a purely practical level, numbers could also work.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 31, 2017)

ism said:


> Can't believe I didn't think of that. Would prefer - on a conceptual level - for spitfire to commission a different artist to do a 30x30pixel abstract water colour for each articulation. But, upon reflection, on a purely practical level, numbers could also work.


I wouldn't want colors, because because many people (and perhaps most musicians) have synesthesia to one degree or another and everyone sees the colors differently. And if the color scheme doesn't match your internal one it fucks everything up perceptually.

I wish, generally, that all UIs were in grayscale or at least relatively neutral and subdued. But thankfully, track color customization ability in the DAW fixes most of this on a practical level once templates are set up.


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 31, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Just a number would have helped CH. It's a multi-stage process to find that articulation you remember that you liked, as opposed just remembering 'Horns No. 4'



It's a great point and one I'll make to the team... Thanks for this observation. CH


----------



## ironbut (Oct 31, 2017)

Damn, I was going to pass this one up for now but I made the mistake of watching Manchester's walkthrough!
Curse his vodka swilling hide!
(Hope I got in under the student discount wire)


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 1, 2017)

A little experiment to show off the different voicings you can get with this lib. Here's a simple chord progression, repeated several times. The first time through, so you can hear the chords for reference, it's Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evo (preset: "_A Beautiful Start_"), and after it's just Orchestral Swarm, out of the box (no reverb etc). Each individual line in the chord progression is assigned to a different patch, picked more or less randomly. The voicings from top to bottom will be: some Strings Hi patch, Strings Lo, Woods Hi, then Woods Lo. A couple of voicings use a patch from Horns or Bones+Tubas.



Edit: if this is useful I can throw more together... pm me


----------



## Mornats (Nov 1, 2017)

I mentioned this in the other Orchestral Swarms thread but I know that @christianhenson is a fan of Sound Dust. You should try layering OS on top of Pendle's Cloud Bass, Cello and Violin. I think they work well together in the first test that I did. Looking forward to playing around with that combination a bit more. I have to say that OS is bringing me more and more around to considering Albion V Tundra now. Until then Albion One's con sordino strings will have to do.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 2, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I mentioned this in the other Orchestral Swarms thread but I know that @christianhenson is a fan of Sound Dust. You should try layering OS on top of Pendle's Cloud Bass, Cello and Violin. I think they work well together in the first test that I did. Looking forward to playing around with that combination a bit more. I have to say that OS is bringing me more and more around to considering Albion V Tundra now. Until then Albion One's con sordino strings will have to do.


Same here, same. I went ahead and added Tundra to my wishlist after getting OSwarm


----------



## geronimo (Nov 3, 2017)

Swarm Download very,very slow currently. Is there any demand ?

EDIT: It has improved slightly and download completed .


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 4, 2017)

geronimo said:


> Swarm Download very,very slow currently. Is there any demand ?
> 
> EDIT: It has improved slightly and download completed .



Same, seems to be taking forever! Usually they’re fairly quick!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 5, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> A little experiment to show off the different voicings you can get with this lib. Here's a simple chord progression, repeated several times. The first time through, so you can hear the chords for reference, it's Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evo (preset: "_A Beautiful Start_"), and after it's just Orchestral Swarm, out of the box (no reverb etc). Each individual line in the chord progression is assigned to a different patch, picked more or less randomly. The voicings from top to bottom will be: some Strings Hi patch, Strings Lo, Woods Hi, then Woods Lo. A couple of voicings use a patch from Horns or Bones+Tubas.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: if this is useful I can throw more together... pm me



Thanks, very useful, and YES please if you have time, some more would be very appreciated... THANKS in advance.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 5, 2017)

For some reason my download failed! Started downloading at like 9am this morning and it’s only done 14.7gb so far, still another 10gb to go damn this is the slowest Spitfire download I’ve experienced


----------



## ism (Nov 5, 2017)

I don' support the video for the intro live cast is available anywhere? If Homay is doing and "in action" segment for her demo composition I'd really love to see it.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 5, 2017)

Finally downloaded! Loving the sounds so far, here’s a quick piece I wrote using the library as the backbone


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Finally downloaded! Loving the sounds so far, here’s a quick piece I wrote using the library as the backbone




Sounds Wonderful ! 

I love the way you wrote the buildup in this track, and the subtle movements I'm hearing in Swarm makes it a great backdrop/backbone for the up front activity in the track. 

I don't have this library, but might consider adding it in the future. 

Thanks for sharing your track.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## PeterN (Nov 6, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Finally downloaded! Loving the sounds so far, here’s a quick piece I wrote using the library as the backbone




@AdamKmusic 

Good marketing, that music just hypnotized me buying this library (Dead serious - I wasnt going to buy it). Im probably not the only one, Spitfire should send you a bonus card.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 6, 2017)

Another title worked with Proppellerhead REASON's bounce in place function to stretch the phrasing and change the moods.
The bass is from another Library .


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 6, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Sounds Wonderful !
> 
> I love the way you wrote the buildup in this track, and the subtle movements I'm hearing in Swarm makes it a great backdrop/backbone for the up front activity in the track.
> 
> ...





PeterN said:


> @AdamKmusic
> 
> Good marketing, that music just hypnotized me buying this library (Dead serious - I wasnt going to buy it). Im probably not the only one, Spitfire should send you a bonus card.



Thanks for your kind comments  for me the library will work amazing as a replacement for long single notes, adding little bits of movements to otherwise somewhat static string parts! I think that's where this library is going to shine!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 6, 2017)

geronimo said:


> Another title worked with Proppellerhead REASON's bounce in place function to stretch the phrasing and change the moods.
> The bass is from another Library .



What was that?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 6, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Finally downloaded! Loving the sounds so far, here’s a quick piece I wrote using the library as the backbone



Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 6, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Thanks for your kind comments  for me the library will work amazing as a replacement for long single notes, adding little bits of movements to otherwise somewhat static string parts! I think that's where this library is going to shine!



Yeah, that's exactly what I'm using it for too. I love it so far.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 6, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> What was that?


Just the result of my imagination with this Library .


----------



## Musicam (Nov 6, 2017)

This library of Spitfire goes so so so far! Amazing! I have my umbrella I see the sky and its comes a Typhon! Oh Dorothy! When is Oz?

*Typhon - The Father of All Monsters *


----------



## jiffybox (Nov 6, 2017)

PeterN said:


> @AdamKmusic
> 
> Good marketing, that music just hypnotized me buying this library (Dead serious - I wasnt going to buy it). Im probably not the only one, Spitfire should send you a bonus card.



Me, too. Just picked it up after a two week back and forth inner debate. You tipped the scale, Adam. Lovely work, also.


----------



## Musicam (Nov 7, 2017)

Great idea, a disccount bonus if you have 5 or more products. It will be interesting. I need the Euphone. It rocks!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 9, 2017)

CH walks us through making a rubbish string cue something a little more special...


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 14, 2017)

Loving this library. Here's a piece that's only Orchestral Swarm + the solo bassoon from the Spitfire Woodwinds.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 14, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> Loving this library. Here's a piece that's only Orchestral Swarm + the solo bassoon from the Spitfire Woodwinds.




Fortunately I bought this library already - wouldnt have been able to take the mental pressure, not having it, after hearing your nice song. Nice one.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 14, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> Loving this library. Here's a piece that's only Orchestral Swarm + the solo bassoon from the Spitfire Woodwinds.




Darn nice !!!  

Homay's always wins tho ....


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your support on this, we're really proud of this library and are flattered so many of you sent in demos and stuff.... For those of you who haven't had a chance to check it out please note it's coming off promo overnight!

​


----------



## Mornats (Nov 16, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> ...flattered so many of you sent in demos and stuff....



Ooh, reminds me I did a quick piece to test out how this sounds and really loved working with it. My track is nothing special but if you put a nice atmospheric pad down (courtesy of Photosynthesis Volume 1 here) the textures really bring something to it. I may do an attempt at layering Swarm over some strings as you did on one of your latest demo videos. I reckon it can go from subtle, almost imperceptible movement to glorious embellishment.


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 16, 2017)

a w e s o m e


----------



## mouse (Nov 16, 2017)

Used this in 4 tracks so far already to give some extra motion and a real "live" feelin. Get it!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 16, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> a w e s o m e



Thanks  It's made me really want Tundra though. To be fair, I've wanted Tundra since it first came out. (And as an aside, the art direction on its promo stuff is superb.)


----------



## PeterN (Nov 17, 2017)

Didnt have time to install this library until yesterday, but just wanted to say, what a fantastic library this is. After watching the first promo video two weeks back, it gave a somewhat half surreal impression, like as if its too much a niche thing, oh well, no so, these are just wonderful textures. I can see myself using this library a lot, as it will make compositions much more alive. And what a great price it sold/sells at. Yo! Thnx!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Didnt have time to install this library until yesterday, but just wanted to say, what a fantastic library this is. After watching the first promo video two weeks back, it gave a somewhat half surreal impression, like as if its too much a niche thing, oh well, no so, these are just wonderful textures. I can see myself using this library a lot, as it will make compositions much more alive. And what a great price it sold/sells at. Yo! Thnx!



_Hate the COMMERCIAL restrictions, but strong Spitfire owner .. sooo ... _ 
Time crunch now, and just got deal on 'Intimate Textures' .... Can I still go forward with Orchestral Swarm as being well enough different ('wonderful textures' _ quote above) to avoid heavy overlap ??


----------



## mouse (Nov 17, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> _Hate the COMMERCIAL restrictions, but strong Spitfire owner .. sooo ... _
> Time crunch now, and just got deal on 'Intimate Textures' .... Can I still go forward with Orchestral Swarm as being well enough different ('wonderful textures' _ quote above) to avoid heavy overlap ??



What are the commercial restrictions?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 17, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> _Hate the COMMERCIAL restrictions, but strong Spitfire owner .. sooo ... _
> Time crunch now, and just got deal on 'Intimate Textures' .... Can I still go forward with Orchestral Swarm as being well enough different ('wonderful textures' _ quote above) to avoid heavy overlap ??



well, orchestral swarm has woodwinds and brass textures too so there's that.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2017)

mouse said:


> What are the commercial restrictions?


Posting competitor's product reference ... (HO_Intimate Textures)


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> well, orchestral swarm has woodwinds and brass textures too so there's that.



THX! Lots of 'data' swirling and spaced this out.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 17, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Ooh, reminds me I did a quick piece to test out how this sounds and really loved working with it... the textures really bring something to it... I reckon it can go from subtle, almost imperceptible movement to glorious embellishment.




Nice, very nice and unexpected use of Swarm. It really shows how Swarm can augment a piece and ramp up the tension in subtle ways. Well done.

On another note, I've been getting used to Swarm for the past few weeks and got Intimate Textures around the same time. I really do think people are doing an injustice to both libraries by placing them in the context of one another as "do I choose Intimate Textures or Swarm". They are very different libraries. Let me repeat, they are very different libraries. The way that you will write with them is different and the aesthetic, the sonic results are very different and timbrally they are in different worlds to my ears. When you have them under your fingers that is self-evident.

With hindsight, I can see the pairing of Tundra with Swarm is a natural pairing. Having both at your disposal will also feed into the way that you will exploit both in deeper ways because of the interplay you will get with them. A benefit you will get with Swarm when using it with Tundra is spatial placement of Swarm in the mix. With the dry libraries you can place the sound more specifically. So say you want to throw a Tongued Tuba phrase back in the mix you can do that or get a more defined stereo placement with the stereo mix "mic" or be able to apply processing with some interesting EFX that you wouldn't be able to do with Tundra due to the wet sound that would muddy a lot of effects processing. I now actually "get" the intent of Tundra better now having used Swarm for a bit now.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Nice, very nice and unexpected use of Swarm. It really shows how Swarm can augment a piece and ramp up the tension in subtle ways. Well done.
> 
> On another note, I've been getting used to Swarm for the past few weeks and got Intimate Textures around the same time. I really do think people are doing an injustice to both libraries by placing them in the context of one another as "do I choose Intimate Textures or Swarm". They are very different libraries. Let me repeat, they are very different libraries. The way that you will write with them is different and the aesthetic, the sonic results are very different and timbrally they are in different worlds to my ears. When you have them under your fingers that is self-evident.
> 
> With hindsight, I can see the pairing of Tundra with Swarm is a natural pairing. Having both at your disposal will also feed into the way that you will exploit both in deeper ways because of the interplay you will get with them. A benefit you will get with Swarm when using it with Tundra is spatial placement of Swarm in the mix. With the dry libraries you can place the sound more specifically. So say you want to throw a Tongued Tuba phrase back in the mix you can do that or get a more defined stereo placement with the stereo mix "mic" or be able to apply processing with some interesting EFX that you wouldn't be able to do with Tundra due to the wet sound that would muddy a lot of effects processing. I now actually "get" the intent of Tundra better now having used Swarm for a bit now.



Good to have such 'definitive' comments to set things clear re. Swarm and Intimate Textures.
Already using Tundra so adding Swarm feels solid.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 17, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Good to have such 'definitive' comments to set things clear re. Swarm and Intimate Textures.
> Already using Tundra so adding Swarm feels solid.



Yes it ought to feel solid and it will probably have you focusing on different aspects of Tundra's articulation set and use it differently. That is not to say that either of the libraries people are debating here are any less important. They are very, very different. It is like saying Kate Bush and Debra Harry are similar musicians. The only real commonality is they are female musicians but both are substantively different musically.

There have to be others here who have used Swarm and Tundra enough to be able to chime in.


----------



## VinRice (Nov 17, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> Loving this library. Here's a piece that's only Orchestral Swarm + the solo bassoon from the Spitfire Woodwinds.



Outstanding. Great dynamics.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2017)

Just coupe hours to spare. Swarm download is over half complete !! Can't wait to enjoy! THX all !!


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2017)

Experimenting with textures, playing OS textures off against really detailed close-mic chamber strings:



Arguably overused the swarm instruments, although I did keep it to winds only. Less might be more here, but they so utterly, utterly great that I can see already that its going to be very hard to develop that kind of compositional restraint.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey @Spitfire Team thought I would share a track I made with my newest Black Friday purchase: Orchestral Swarm. This library is seriously amazing, I love it! Hope you like the track


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 29, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> Hey @Spitfire Team thought I would share a track I made with my newest Black Friday purchase: Orchestral Swarm. This library is seriously amazing, I love it! Hope you like the track



Love it ClefferNotes


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 29, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Love it ClefferNotes


Thank you very much!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 29, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> Thank you very much!


One of the very very few examples that show what you can achieve with Orchestral Swarm, really transcendent composition.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 29, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> Hey @Spitfire Team thought I would share a track I made with my newest Black Friday purchase: Orchestral Swarm. This library is seriously amazing, I love it! Hope you like the track




What piano Cleffer?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 29, 2017)

TeamLeader said:


> What piano Cleffer?


It is from Olafur Arnalds Toolkit also Spitfire


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 29, 2017)

TeamLeader said:


> What piano Cleffer?


Hey, the piano is the wonderful Olafur Arnalds Toolkit


----------

